# كاريكاتير احداث ماسبيرو



## staregypt (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*اقوي كاريكاتير عن احداث ماسبيرو كما حدث بالفعل




*




 ​ 




 ​ 




 ​


----------



## اليعازر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

لا أعلم....هل أضحك؟....أم أبكي


شكرا على الرسوم ..الرب يباركك.


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراا جدااا*
​


----------



## rania79 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين جدااااااااا بجد​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الواحد مش عارف يتحك.....بس شكرا لعصام شرف...ولإسلام إلى راسم الكاريكاتير ده...


----------



## staregypt (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> لا أعلم....هل أضحك؟....أم أبكي
> 
> 
> شكرا على الرسوم ..الرب يباركك.



شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## staregypt (18 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الواحد مش عارف يتحك.....بس شكرا لعصام شرف...ولإسلام إلى راسم الكاريكاتير ده...


شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## staregypt (18 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين جدااااااااا بجد​


شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## tonyturboman (18 أكتوبر 2011)

صباح الفل
هو صحى من النوم ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## staregypt (19 أكتوبر 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> صباح الفل
> هو صحى من النوم ؟؟؟؟؟



الحمد الله هو صحى وبيصبح عليك
30:30:
شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## عماد+سامى (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
شر البلية ما يضحك
شكراا حبيبي


----------



## staregypt (19 أكتوبر 2011)

عماد+سامى قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> شر البلية ما يضحك
> شكراا حبيبي


شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى للصور ياقمر​​*


----------



## staregypt (21 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>ههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى للصور ياقمر​​</b>


:new4::new4::new4:
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل


----------



## scream man (21 أكتوبر 2011)

:new5::flowers::new5::flowers: حلوة :new5::flowers::new5::flowers:


----------

